# Wo ist org.springframework.web.servlet in Spring 2.5?



## deamon (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

wo ist org.springframework.web.servlet in Spring 2.5 abgeblieben? In allen Beispielen zu Spring MVC werden Klassen aus Unterpaketen daraus wie z. B. org.springframework.web.servlet.mvc.AbstractController verwendet, aber schon das Paket servlet gibt es überhaupt nicht. In Spring 2.0 war es noch enthalten. 

Es ist zum Verzweifeln mit Spring, der Spaßfaktor ist bisher ziemlich nah am Nullpunkt :-( Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## deamon (28. Okt 2008)

Ich habe es gefunden: neuerdings ist Spring MVC in einem eigenen JAR im Verzeichnis modules. Warum steht das nicht in der Doku?


----------



## ign0rant (29. Okt 2008)

Tut es doch:
http://static.springframework.org/s...ce/new-in-2.html#new-in-2-migrating-packaging


----------



## byte (29. Okt 2008)

War es früher im Core? Ich hätts gleich im MVC erwartet.


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2008)

ign0rant hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tut es doch:
> http://static.springframework.org/s...ce/new-in-2.html#new-in-2-migrating-packaging



Stimmt, da steht, dass es nicht mehr im Spring.jar ist. Aber ich hätte erwartet, dass die Informationen, die man braucht um Spring MVC zum laufen zu kriegen, im gleichnamigen Kapitel enthalten sind.

Aber das Problem ist ja nun gelöst.


----------

